# Flaco, nomás



## Naira

Muy buenas. Tengo dudas sobre el uso exacto del vocativo "flaco" en Buenos Aires. ¿Cómo se usa? ¿Entre dos hombres, como en español peninsular "tío"? ¿Jóvenes, de mediana edad, de cualquiera? ¿Es amigable, es despectivo?

Tampoco logro entender del todo el uso correcto de la coletilla "nomás". Por más que miro ejemplos, no entiendo exactamente cuándo se puede usar y cuándo no.

Gracias. Intento traducir del español peninsular varias conversaciones al argentino bonaerense, así que seguiré dando la brasa por aquí.


----------



## maidens

flaco se utiliza como sinónimo de tipo o pibe, no es despectivo pero NO es para utilizarlo en diálogo formal.


----------



## Rayines

En general se llaman "flaco" adolescentes o muy jóvenes, cuando no conocen su nombre: "Flaco, dame fuego", pero en situaciones informales, como bien dice Maidens.
Con respecto al "nomás" lo usamos a veces como una forma de refuerzo: "Vení a las 5 nomás, que te espero". "Andá nomás, que yo me ocupo de ordenar las cosas". "Y así era, nomás, como yo te había contado".
También puede ser como una forma algo despectiva: "Me contestó así nomás" (sin preocuparse demasiado por la respuesta). "Como estaba apurada, salí vestida así nomás".
(Bueno, si tenés dudas con respecto a otros usos, preguntá *nomás *).


----------



## Honeypum

Hola:
Como dicen Inés y Maidens, "flaco" se usa en general como sinónimo de "chico", "pibe"... vosotros soléis usar "tío".

Por ejemplo, conversación entre amigas/os "..y viene el flaco y me dice (bla) (bla) (bla)..."


----------



## Naira

MIL GRACIAS. Lo del nomás resulta francamente difícil de entender para un nativo. Quiero decir, yo los distribuyo en la adaptación al español bonaerense como me parece más estético, después de haber leído cómo se usa y haber visto ejemplos, pero luego me mira una frase un argentino y siempre me dice que "le suena raro".
Os pongo un ejemplo de conversación:

PERSONAJE ESPAÑOL PENINSULAR: ¿Qué quieres que haga entonces?
POSIBILIDADES DEL PERSONAJE BONAERENSE:
Sólo quiero que la vigiles.
Quiero nomás que la vigiles.
Quiero que la vigiles nomás.

¿Cuál os suena menos forzado?

GRACIAS


----------



## Naira

Para un no nativo, quería decir  Dedos de mantequilla. GRACIAS.


----------



## Naira

Y ya por acabar de dar la brasa... ¿Unos personajes entre los 25-30 años, muy amigos, podrían usar "flaco" como vocativo? Como uso similar al peninsular "tío". Por ejemplo: "Cuánto me alegro, flaco". Se conocen bien y saben cómo se llaman. ¿Emplearían otro vocativo? ¿Pibe tal vez?

GRACIAS


----------



## Honeypum

Naira said:


> MIL GRACIAS. Lo del nomás resulta francamente difícil de entender para un nativo. Quiero decir, yo los distribuyo en la adaptación al español bonaerense como me parece más estético, después de haber leído cómo se usa y haber visto ejemplos, pero luego me mira una frase un argentino y siempre me dice que "le suena raro".
> Os pongo un ejemplo de conversación:
> 
> PERSONAJE ESPAÑOL PENINSULAR: ¿Qué quieres que haga entonces?
> POSIBILIDADES DEL PERSONAJE BONAERENSE:
> Sólo quiero que la vigiles.
> Quiero nomás que la vigiles.
> Quiero que la vigiles nomás.
> 
> ¿Cuál os suena menos forzado?
> 
> GRACIAS


 
Otra opción es:

Nada más quiero que la vigilés.

Saludos,


----------



## Naira

Qué plasta que soy... Otra duda. Personaje de 25-30 años, para dirigirse a un muchacho al que apenas conoce, de unos 16 años, y del que no sabe su nombre: ¿usaría "flaco" o "pibe"?
Ya lo dejo. GRACIAS.


----------



## Mr Chu

Naira said:


> MIL GRACIAS. Lo del nomás resulta francamente difícil de entender para un nativo. Quiero decir, yo los distribuyo en la adaptación al español bonaerense como me parece más estético, después de haber leído cómo se usa y haber visto ejemplos, pero luego me mira una frase un argentino y siempre me dice que "le suena raro".
> Os pongo un ejemplo de conversación:
> 
> PERSONAJE ESPAÑOL PENINSULAR: ¿Qué quieres que haga entonces?
> POSIBILIDADES DEL PERSONAJE BONAERENSE:
> Sólo quiero que la vigiles.
> Quiero nomás que la vigiles.
> Quiero que la vigiles nomás.
> 
> ¿Cuál os suena menos forzado?
> 
> Suena mejor: "quiero que la vigiles nomás", aunque en algún otro lugar cercano podría aplicarse "quiero nomás que la vigiles", aunque me parece que un argentino no diría esto último a menos que fuera del norte y creo que también alguien de Paraguay podría decirlo así
> 
> GRACIAS


----------



## Honeypum

Naira said:


> Qué plasta que soy... Otra duda. Personaje de 25-30 años, para dirigirse a un muchacho al que apenas conoce, de unos 16 años, y del que no sabe su nombre: ¿usaría "flaco" o "pibe"?
> Ya lo dejo. GRACIAS.


 
Usaría "pibe"... "flaco" lo usaría para alguien más grande (mayor), un chico de 16 años es más un "pibe" que un "flaco", salvo que el que lo esté diciendo también tenga 16 años.


----------



## Mr Chu

y un flaco es un flaco, si querés ofenderlo un poco entonces decís "flaquito"; p.ej.: mirá flaquito, si no te dejás de joder vamos a terminar mal. Puede usarse entre amigos siempre y cuando al que le decís flaco, sea "El Flaco" ó "La Flaca" oficialmente, como apodo.


----------



## Mr Chu

Honeypum said:


> Usaría "pibe"... "flaco" lo usaría para alguien más grande (mayor), un chico de 16 años es más un "pibe" que un "flaco", salvo que el que lo esté diciendo también tenga 16 años.



Conozco una pediatra que le dice "flaco" a sus pacientes!


----------



## Rayines

Naira said:


> Qué plasta que soy... Otra duda. Personaje de 25-30 años, para dirigirse a un muchacho al que apenas conoce, de unos 16 años, y del que no sabe su nombre: ¿usaría "flaco" o "pibe"?
> Ya lo dejo. GRACIAS.


"Pibe" es un poco antiguo. Yo sigo pensando que puede ser "flaco", y si no, para dirigirse a alguien para hacer una pregunta, generalmente introducimos por "Perdoname.....¿......?"


----------



## SpiceMan

El uso más común de flaco/a es para referirse a una persona desconocida o relativamente desconocida, más que a personas conocidas.

"Estaba comprando cigarrillos y un flaco que pasaba corriendo se resbaló y se agarró de mí para no caerse".
"Estaba bailando, y vino un flaco en pedo _(borracho)_ y se me tiró encima así nomás. Lo saqué a patadas." < otro uso de "nomás" = sin más.
"Cuando entramos al bar había un par de flacos tomando pero estaba prácticamente vacío"
"Había un flaco en el laburo _(trabajo)_ que se la pasaba morfándose _(comiéndose)_ los mocos"
"¿Tenés que calibrar la guitarra? Conozco un flaco que es luthier, un amigo de mi primo".

También es una especie de frase armada decirle a alguien _flaco_ antes de preguntarle la hora a un desconocido (jóven, y si es flaco mejor). O pedirle fuego para prender un cigarrillo. "Flaco, ¿Tenés fuego?". "Flaco, ¿Me decís la hora?". En estos casos es raro escuchar "flaca". 

Sacando este tipo de casos, es muuuuy raro tratar a alguien de "flaco" en lugar de la "segunda persona del singular" / nombre. Excepto que sea su sobrenombre ¡já!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Personaje "bonaerense" (supondré porteño y adyacentes) educado:

Sólo quiero que la vigiles
Sólo que la vigiles

Personaje "bonaerense" semi-educado

Sólo quiero que la vigilés.
Sólo que la vigilés.
Que la vigilés, nomás.

Personaje "bonaerense" tirando a bruto (usan poco subjuntivo y el adverbio sólo lo entienden pero casi no lo usan)

Vigilála nomás.

Personaje A de entre 25 y 30 años dirigiéndose a mozalbete de 16 B.

Che, pibe (A es brutito y quiere manifestar dominio sobre B)
Eh, pibe (A es brutito y quiere llamar la atención de B)
Eh, flaco (A es brutito y quiere halagar a B para obtener algo de él)
Flaco, (A es semi-brutito, se encuentra a corta distancia de B y quiere halagarlo para obtener algo de él)
Disculpáme (A es medianamente educado y quiere dirigirse a B para obtener algo de él)

Hay miles de combinaciones.


----------



## Rayines

"Flaco"/"flaca"/"flaquita"/"flaquito": moda de los años 70, entre amigos.

(Perdón por la digresión; recién caigo que Naira quiere hacer una traducción. Bueno, tomen esto simplemente como un dato histórico).


----------



## Honeypum

aleCcowaN said:


> Personaje "bonaerense" (supondré porteño y adyacentes) educado:
> 
> Sólo quiero que la vigiles
> Sólo que la vigiles
> 
> Personaje "bonaerense" semi-educado
> 
> Sólo quiero que la vigilés.
> Sólo que la vigilés.
> Que la vigilés, nomás.
> 
> Personaje "bonaerense" tirando a bruto (usan poco subjuntivo y el adverbio sólo lo entienden pero casi no lo usan)
> 
> Vigilála nomás.
> 
> Personaje A de entre 25 y 30 años dirigiéndose a mozalbete de 16 B.
> 
> Che, pibe (A es brutito y quiere manifestar dominio sobre B)
> Eh, pibe (A es brutito y quiere llamar la atención de B)
> Eh, flaco (A es brutito y quiere halagar a B para obtener algo de él)
> Flaco, (A es semi-brutito, se encuentra a corta distancia de B y quiere halagarlo para obtener algo de él)
> Disculpáme (A es medianamente educado y quiere dirigirse a B para obtener algo de él)
> 
> Hay miles de combinaciones.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con AleC.

Depende fundamentalmente del grado de educación que quieras que se perciba en tu personaje.

Saludos,


----------



## Rayines

> Que la vigil*e*s, nomás.


Elijo ésta, sin acento en la *e*. Y para la de "flaco", tal vez si nos dieras un ejemplo para ver dónde quieres ponerlo. Porque ahora, en gran cantidad de situaciones, el "flaco" entre muy amigos, se reemplaza por "boludo", pero no a un desconocido. (Por eso depende de tu contexto)


----------



## Naira

GRAAAAAAACIAS, mil gracias. 
Me acabáis de producir otra duda. ¿Vigiles (acentuación llana) frente a vigilés (acentuación aguda) indica diferente extracto sociocultural? ¿Un bonaerense educado, de 25-30 años, en el año 2000, residente en España desde hace unos pocos años NO acentuaría vigilés? ¿Pero sí lo haría con los imperativos (dejá, tomá)? ¿Diría tomás, llevás, venís, comprás, etc.?

GRACIAS. Espero poderos ayudar con alguna duda alguna vez, porque no tenéis ni la menor idea de la ayuda que me estáis prestando.


----------



## Rayines

Naira said:


> GRAAAAAAACIAS, mil gracias.
> Me acabáis de producir otra duda. ¿Vigiles (acentuación llana) frente a vigilés (acentuación aguda) indica diferente extracto sociocultural? ¿Un bonaerense educado, de 25-30 años, en el año 2000, residente en España desde hace unos pocos años NO acentuaría vigilés? ¿Pero sí lo haría con los imperativos (dejá, tomá)? ¿Diría tomás, llevás, venís, comprás, etc.?
> 
> GRACIAS. Espero poderos ayudar con alguna duda alguna vez, porque no tenéis ni la menor idea de la ayuda que me estáis prestando.


Es que es distinto: en el indicativo, o en el imperativo: "Tomá", "llevá", traé", "vigilala", siempre acentuamos. Pero este caso, es uso del subjuntivo como imperativo: "Que la vigiles". AleC te dio otra opinión. Para mí, es un poco recargado acentuarlo, pero quizás es sólo una cuestión de oído o preferencia.
Lo importante es que entiendas (y acá alguno diría "entendás") que siempre acentuamos en el indicativo y en el imperativo, como te dije antes, para la 2da. persona singular.


----------



## Naira

Comprendo. Imperativo, siempre agudo. Indicativo, también. Subjuntivo, a veces.
GRACIAS


----------



## Honeypum

Naira said:


> GRAAAAAAACIAS, mil gracias.
> Me acabáis de producir otra duda. ¿Vigiles (acentuación llana) frente a vigilés (acentuación aguda) indica diferente extracto sociocultural? ¿Un bonaerense educado, de 25-30 años, en el año 2000, residente en España desde hace unos pocos años NO acentuaría vigilés? ¿Pero sí lo haría con los imperativos (dejá, tomá)? ¿Diría tomás, llevás, venís, comprás, etc.?
> 
> GRACIAS. Espero poderos ayudar con alguna duda alguna vez, porque no tenéis ni la menor idea de la ayuda que me estáis prestando.


 
En estos temas encontrarás muchas opiniones.

Lo normal es decir "vigiles", sin acento. 

"Vigilés" también se oye bastante, pero sobre todo en gente muy jovencita (un chico de 16 años puede decir "vigilés" de manera natural) o de menor nivel sociocultural.

Con "nomás" ocurre algo similar, no es usada por todo el mundo.


----------



## Jellby

El conjugador del DRAE sólo reconoce las formas de voseo para el presente de indicativo y para el imperativo, no para el subjuntivo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Creo que hemos vuelto a la discusión "no te hagás el gracioso"

Resumiendo: 

El voseo argentino se usa en casi toda la Argentina, con variaciones importantes para los pobladores del Litoral, especialemente el Noroeste.

Los argentinos representamos alrededor de la mitad de la población hispanoahablante que usa el voseo. El voseo en otros países tiene algunas diferencias.

El voseo en el presente del indicativo y en el imperativo se usa en la Argentina sin importar el nivel socio-cultural. Lo usan desde analfabetos hasta catedráticos.

El voseo en las conjugaciones del pretérito lo usan sólo las personas de baja educación, especialmente las del tipo de atar mujeres y pedir a otro que las vigile.

El voseo en la conjugación del presente del subjuntivo lo usan las personas de baja educación tanto en su forma subjetiva como cuando hace las veces de negación del imperativo y cumple el papel del imperativo en las personas en que éste no se conjuga. Las personas de una educación intermedia tienden a utilizar, especialmente en la Zona Pampeana y en particular en la Ciudad de Buenos Aires, el voseo del subjuntivo en estas formas compañeras del imperativo.

El voseo es una forma de conjugación, que incluye usar el pronombre personal "vos". Usar "vos" como sustituto de "tú" no es lo que se denomina "voseo". En la Argentina las personas educadas preguntan (cada vez menos) "¿te puedo tutear?" para llamar de "vos" a alguien.

En este hilo no se trata de describir la forma tenida por correcta o culta. Eso se hizo en el hilo que mencioné al principio. Aunque nunca quedó claro, este hilo parece ser acerca de qué estilo de habla utilizaría un personaje argentino de cierto lugar de crianza -aunque no se indicó lo más importante: sus características socioculturales y su personalidad- en una situación determinada.

Aquí se habló de vocativo y de vigilar a ¿una cosa o una mujer?

Un argentino, casi sin excepción, se mueve hacia las formas de voseo del subjuntivo en situaciones que implican autoritarismo, violencia y entredicho: ¡Te callás! ¡Vigilála te digo! ¡De frente march!

Si los diálogos por los cuales nos consulta Naira, sean para un guión, una obra de teatro o un ensayo, no se adaptan coherentemente al personaje; éste va a terminar sonando tan argentino como Rodolfo Valentino personificaba a un típico español en "Sangre y Arena".


----------



## Naira

Muchísimas gracias por redirigirme al hilo adecuado. Llevo poco en wordreference, y también temo dar demasiado la brasa. Prefiero ir preguntando poquito a poco detalles; sé perfectamente que sin ser nativo, mis adaptaciones de los trozos del diálogo al español argentino pueden sonar cualquier cosa menos naturales. Por eso tengo pensado, cuando acabe todo, pasárselo a un argentino nativo para que lo corrija. Pero quería meter la pata... lo menos  posible. Que no se riera demasiado. Ya me entendéis... Uno tiene su orgullito...


----------



## carzante

Naira, según he podido entender por mis familiares y conocidos argentinos, hay dos formas básicamente de utilizar flaco para un bonaerense que NO se utilizan en España:

1) Como vocativo, que como ya se ha apuntado, puede traducirse "tío" (genérico), "colega" (entre compañeros), "tronco" (mucho más vulgar). No necesariamente despectivo, sino simplemente informal: qué me contás, FLACO.

2) Como sustantivo común que indica vaguedad o carencia de importancia para referirse a alguien. En este caso se traduce por "fulano", "tipo" o incluso "tío" (pero ojo, no dirigiéndose al interlocutor, sino hablando de él como tercera persona): y entonces viene el FLACO y me pide fuego.


Respecto a la acentuación oxítona o paroxítona de las formas verbales en 2ª persona, creo que va ligada al tratamiento de "vos" o de "tú", respectivamente. No sólo en Baires sino en casi toda la Argentina y Chile está mucho más extendida la primera en el registro coloquial (donde aquí en España utilizamos "tú"), aunque ambas se emplean y son correctas. Ejemplos:   

(tú) qué dices a eso?; crees que puedes hacer lo que quieras?   -menos frecuente
(vos) qué decís a eso?; creés que podés hacer cuanto querás?  -más frecuente


Y nada de dar la brasa. En estos foros estamos para eso y lo que haga falta, jeje.


----------



## ryba

carzante said:


> Respecto a la acentuación oxítona o paroxítona de las formas verbales en 2ª persona, creo que va ligada al tratamiento de "vos" o de "tú", respectivamente. No sólo en Baires sino en casi toda la Argentina y Chile está mucho más extendida la primera en el registro coloquial (donde aquí en España utilizamos "tú"), aunque ambas se emplean y son correctas. Ejemplos:
> 
> (tú) qué dices a eso?; crees que puedes hacer lo que quieras?   -menos frecuente
> (vos) qué decís a eso?; creés que podés hacer cuanto querás?  -más frecuente



No es tan fácil, ne ne. 



SpiceMan said:


> en Argentina se usa el vos y no se usa tú en casi todo el país, excepto algunas zonas en el norte donde se usan tanto vos como tú.



En el presente del indicativo _tú _y sus formas verbales prácticamente no se usa, suena pomposo o a extranjero.

El subjuntivo es otra cosa. Puedes leer un poco sobre el uso de las formas agudas del subjuntivo en estos hilos:

*vos*, el voseo argentino: formación del subjuntivo e imperativo (en la pág. #2, el post de AleC) En este hilo encontrarás información sobre el voseo chileno también (ya que lo has mencionado).

*¡No te hagás el gracioso!

**vosotros/ustedes* (el post de Dieg8s, #13)

*voseo en diferentes países

EDIT: Ah, (recién me percato que) AleCcowaN ya explicó todo en el post #25, me parece que aún no lo habías leído. 

*Suerte* 
*


----------



## ryba

Volviendo al tema, en la película _Caballos Salvajes_ (Marcelo Pineyro, Argentina, 1995) hay una escena en la que en la calle un periodista le dice a un chico semejante en edad:

_*Flaco*, ¿te puedo hacer una pregunta?._

Me extañó un poco eso, hasta entonces no sabía que el _flaco_ podía usarse sin ese tono que tienen los chabones que te dicen en la calle "¿Flaco, tenés hora?"


Al respecto de _nomás_, que yo haya observado, cuando es sinónimo de _solamente_/_sólo_/_únicamente_/_nada más_ se lo pone al final, como demuestra el ejemplo que apareció en el hilo este:

_*Sólo* quiero que la vigiles._ PERO:
_Quiero que la vigiles *nomás*._

A ver qué opinan ustedes de la frase que sigue:



ryba said:


> La entrada contiene bastante información, pero no es tan específica como la info que aportan ustedes, está buena para empezar nomás.


¿Está bien la frase? ¿Les suena natural?

Otra cosa muuuyy interesante es el uso de *ahí nomás*. En la mayoría de los casos en los que no se refiere al espacio ni al tiempo mi cerebro la interpreta como sinónimo de _sin pensar (deliberar) mucho_ / _simplemente_ (no digo que _simplemente_ quede bien en esta frase, me refiero a su significado):

_Así que *ahí nomas* salió la idea de hacer un asado a la noche, tomar algo y después ver qué hacer._

Sin embargo en contextos como:

_A: ¿Como va?_
_B: *Ahí nomás*._

lo entiendo como regular, más o menos, ni mal ni bien.

¿Qué opinan los nativos? ¿Podrían proporcionar un par de ejemplos del uso, por favor?

Mil gracias de antemano. 
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Un bocadillo: También usamos el *hasta (por) ahí nomás*.
A:¿Te parece inteligente fulano?
B: *Hasta ahí nomás*.
(Me encanta su uso por otra parte).


----------



## ryba

Rayines said:


> Un bocadillo: También usamos el *hasta (por) ahí nomás*.
> A:¿Te parece inteligente fulano?
> B: *Hasta ahí nomás*.
> (Me encanta su uso por otra parte).



¿Acá significa _bastante_? 


¿De paso, si no les molesta demasiado, podrían explicarme con otras palabras qué significará el título *Argentina, ahí nomás*?:
http://www.clarin.com/diario/2007/01/28/deportes/d-07902.htm

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

ryba said:


> ¿Acá significa _bastante_?
> 
> 
> Gracias


No, todo lo contrario: Es "No te creas, parece, pero no lo es tanto"


----------



## Rayines

ryba said:


> ¿De paso, si no les molesta demasiado, podrían explicarme con otras palabras qué significará el título *Argentina, ahí nomás*?:
> http://www.clarin.com/diario/2007/01/28/deportes/d-07902.htm
> 
> Gracias


¿Cuál es tu intuición ? La respuesta está en la primera línea del artículo .


----------



## ryba

Ah, gracias, Rayines. 

Buscando ejemplos del uso de _ahí nomás_ para responder a la pregunta "Cómo te va" me tropecé con el hilo *Tirando*, en donde jorge_val_ribera puso unos ejemplos interesantes:



jorge_val_ribera said:


> Entre amigos se suele escuchar mucho "*bien nomás*", "*ahí nomás*" o "más o menos" y una que otra vez "mal".





jorge_val_ribera said:


> "Tirando" no se usa como respuesta en algunos países donde "tirar" tiene una connotación sexual.
> 
> Acá prácticamente nadie respondería "tirando" a "¿qué tal?", a menos que esté buscando el doble sentido.
> 
> _(Conversación por el teléfono.)
> 
> - ¡Hola, María! ¿Cómo va?
> - *Acá nomás*, tirando.
> - ¿Con quién?_


Jorge es de Bolivia.

¿La palabra *nomás* es de uso general en toda Hispanoamérica? Se la escuché un día a unos mexicanos y me parece haberla visto por algún lado, en algún texto mexicano también.


----------



## ryba

Rayines said:


> ¿Cuál es tu intuición ? La respuesta está en la primera línea del artículo .



Jejeje, ya lo capto. Me olía que vendría a llevar un toque de desilusión, pero, me pregunto, ¿podría tener un sentido contrario la frase, algo como, ¡Argentina el poderrr, aguante Argentina!!, dependiendo del contexto?

A ver, la representación de un país perdió un partido con Argentina:

A: ¡Perdimos otra vez, nos ganaron!
B: Argentina, ahí nomás. (implícito: los argentinos siempre ganan)

¿Podría ser?


----------



## Betildus

Naira said:


> Muchísimas gracias por redirigirme al hilo adecuado. Llevo poco en wordreference, y también temo dar demasiado la brasa. Prefiero ir preguntando poquito a poco detalles; sé perfectamente que sin ser nativo, mis adaptaciones de los trozos del diálogo al español argentino pueden sonar cualquier cosa menos naturales. Por eso tengo pensado, cuando acabe todo, pasárselo a un argentino nativo para que lo corrija. Pero quería meter la pata... lo menos posible. Que no se riera demasiado. Ya me entendéis... Uno tiene su orgullito...


 
Hola Naira:
 ¿Tú quieres escribir en castellano o en "argentino"?
Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

Honeypum said:


> Con "nomás" ocurre algo similar, no es usada por todo el mundo.


 
Hola:
En este hilo *nomás* se ha usado bastante.
La definición del Larousse es:
*NOMÁS* adv. Argent., Bol., Méx. y Venez. En oraciones exhortativas, se emplea para añadir énfasis: pase nomás.
 2. Argent., Méx. y Venez. Sólo, nada más, únicamente: nomás me quedan dos días de vacaciones.
 3. Argent. y Venez. Apenas, precisamente.
 4. Méx. Apenas, inmediatamente después: nomás llegó y se fue a dormir.

 No aparece Chile, pero acá se usa bastante.


----------



## ryba

Betildus said:


> Hola:
> En este hilo *nomás* se ha usado bastante.
> La definición del Larousse es:
> *NOMÁS* adv. Argent., Bol., Méx. y Venez. En oraciones exhortativas, se emplea para añadir énfasis: pase nomás.
> 2. Argent., Méx. y Venez. Sólo, nada más, únicamente: nomás me quedan dos días de vacaciones.
> 3. Argent. y Venez. Apenas, precisamente.
> 4. Méx. Apenas, inmediatamente después: nomás llegó y se fue a dormir.
> 
> No aparece Chile, pero acá se usa bastante.



En Perú también se usa. Como sinónimo de _sólo _y no sólo. Hasta hay un libro entitulado "*Normal nomás*: los jóvenes en el Perú de hoy". Normal nomás. ¿Qué carajo significará exactamente? Me vienen a la mente muchas ideas, algunas contradictorias. He visto "*acá nomás*" escrito por un peruano y por el contexto adiviné que significaba algo como "acá, no lejos" o "justamente acá", pero no sabía cuál de las dos interpretaciones era la correcta. Me resulta bastante difícil entender su significado en muchos contextos...

http://www.peru21.com/Comunidad/Columnistas/Html/2007-01-21/ORtiz0655459.html


> ¡Cuántos relatos rechazados por los editores había escrito infructuosamente en aquella trajinada pantalla que ahora yacía abandonada en un urinario vil, cubierta de pichi y de ignominia! Qué importaba. *Igualito nomás*, llegada la hora de regresar, introduje con muda resignación el ahora mutilado CPU de mi pobre PC en una maleta negra y lóbrega como un ataúd.


Igualito nomás... ¿Cuál será la diferencia entre _Igualito nomás_ e _igual _(aparte de ser el primero más coloquial)_?_ , ¿qué matiz aporta el uso de _nomás_? Esta palabrita parece ser un comodín, pero un comodín reservado para los nativos nomás. 

Encontré esto:

http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org...a=nom%26aacute%3Bs&tipobusqueda=1&PHPSESSID=3


> *Resultados con "nomás" en Perú*
> 
> _*nomás*_: *1)* (adv.) solamente. _Cómprelo, nomás cuesta diez soles. _*2)* partícula que añade énfasis a la oración. _Siéntese nomás y cuénteme lo que le pasó._ americanismo
> 
> *Otros términos en donde figura "nomás" (o similar)*
> *en algo*: (loc. adj.) bueno, a cumplir los mínimos requerimientos para ser tomado por bueno, sin llegar a destacable o extraordinario (con el verbo estar; también * en algodón*). _¿Qué tal es el nuevo asistente de marketing?-- Bueno, está en algo ese chico. / Me compré un equipito nuevo de sonido, barato nomás, que está en algodón._


Esto es para el Perú, acá  va la entrada para más países.


----------



## Rayines

ryba said:


> Jejeje, ya lo capto. Me olía que vendría a llevar un toque de desilusión, pero, me pregunto, ¿podría tener un sentido contrario la frase..................


Me abstengo de interpretaciones sobre el ser argentino, sólo intervengo en acercar el significado....
Igualmente, no lo veo tan así, jejejj .


----------



## xeneize

Hola Ryba, tenés la tendencia a complicarte _nomás_ 
Me gusta, porque yo también era así, luego entendí que me maltrataba la cabeza de puro vicio, y lo dejé _nomás_ 

Como pusiste, una de las acepciones de _nomás_ es la de añadir énfasis, y los ejemplos que pusiste de Perú, cumplen con ese requisito, _así nomás_: añaden énfasis. A lo mejor, podés sustituirlo por _simplemente_, en esos casos, no por solamente. Pero no lo sustituyas, usalo _nomás_.

Claro, es una palabra que requiere un buen conocimiento del idioma.
Pero hablando, lo vas a conseguir. Es como _boludo,_ una palabra trucha.
Igual, no seas pesimista, no hay por qué: el dominio de estas palabras, así como de muchas otras, se puede adquirir aunque uno no sea nativo.
Pero, otro consejo, no te apures ni pretendas adquirirlo enseguida, hace falta práctica y práctica...De no ser así, aunque hoy lo aprendas, mañana se te va a olvidar, y entonces lo aprendiste al pedo...

Luego de haberlo practicado y entrenado, a la larga verás que el uso correcto te saldrá nomás


----------



## mirx

xeneize said:


> Hola Ryba, tenés la tendencia a complicarte _nomás_
> Me gusta, porque yo también era así, luego entendí que me maltrataba la cabeza de puro vicio, y lo dejé _nomás_
> 
> Como pusiste, una de las acepciones de _nomás_ es la de añadir énfasis, y los ejemplos que pusiste de Perú, cumplen con ese requisito, _así nomás_: añaden énfasis. A lo mejor, podés sustituirlo por _simplemente_, en esos casos, no por solamente. Pero no lo sustituyas, usalo _nomás_.
> 
> Claro, es una palabra que requiere un buen conocimiento del idioma.
> Pero hablando, lo vas a conseguir. Es como _boludo,_ una palabra trucha.
> Igual, no seas pesimista, no hay por qué: el dominio de estas palabras, así como de muchas otras, se puede adquirir aunque uno no sea nativo.
> Pero, otro consejo, no te apures ni pretendas adquirirlo enseguida, hace falta práctica y práctica...De no ser así, aunque hoy lo aprendas, mañana se te va a olvidar, y entonces lo aprendiste al pedo...
> 
> Luego de haberlo practicado y entrenado, a la larga verás que el uso correcto te saldrá nomás


 

Y bueno también, que si de algo sirve yo soy nativo y los ejemplos de cómo se usa nomás en Argentina no me acaban de cuadrar.

En México se puede sustituir por:

Nómas acabó y se fue: En cuanto acabó se fue.
Nomás quería decirte que...: Sólo quería decirte que..
Ay pero tú, nomás molestando: Ay tú, siempre molestando.

Y de haré caso Xeneize, creo que me estoy maltratando la cabeza, ya no lo voy a hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

Mis pololas me llamaban _'flaco'.    _


----------

